# Probleme mit Shoutcast-Server



## zjossi (9. September 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe mir gerade ein Shoutcast-Server eingerichtet.
Scheint soweit alles zu funktionieren... Ich kann über mein LAN(2.PC) problemlos meinen Stream hören. Nur übers web klappts nicht...
(Port 800-8005 sind weitergeleitet, Firewall ist off)
Kennt jemand dieses Problem?
Merci im Voraus...


----------



## h4dhunTer (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
also wie ich das verstanden habe, lässt du den Shoutcast-Server über deinen Heimpc laufen lässt. Dann musst du das sicher noch in deinem Router freigeben.


----------



## zjossi (9. September 2007)

Merci für die schnelle Antwort!
Also die Ports für den Server hab ich auf dem Router weitergeleitet.
Muss ich sonst noch was freigeben?


----------



## h4dhunTer (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
also wenn im Router freigegeben ist, darf es kein problem mehr geben. Doch über einen Heimrechner einen Shoutcast Server laufen zu lassen, kann ich nicht empfehlen. Denn deine Internetleitung bring nicht die Leistung, die du brauchst. Auserdem solltest du mit GEMA und GVL vorsichtig sein.

//Edit: Informationen findest du darüber unter http://www.gema.de und http://www.gvl.de - Es ist wichtig das du dich da informierst, denn sonst kann es schnell teuer werden.


----------

